# Labels?



## markmaster (Jan 21, 2010)

Does anyone know of a good source for custom labels? I know that I could contact one of the catalogue companies, and will if I can't find a source that others can recommend....but I thought y'all might have some favorites that I could check out. Thanks!


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=224158&highlight=Amy's+labels


----------



## markmaster (Jan 21, 2010)

Ben: thanks for the tip -- I just sent an email to [email protected]. Hope that's the correct address...it's the only one I could find.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Yes, that is Amy's current email. She is listed in the 2010 Dadant catalog on page 90. Amy is awesome - best service anywhere!


----------

